
Letter from a Region in My Mind (1962) - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1962/11/17/letter-from-a-region-in-my-mind
======
hprotagonist
One of the truly great essays of the 20th century. It’s too nuanced and
complex and terrible and wonderful to summarize but I strongly suggest taking
some time to read it in full.

 _God gave Noah the rainbow sign, No more water, the fire next time!_ has
stuck in my head since i first read this essay in high school.

